# Last deer pic for 2012 I promise.



## deerehunter (Jan 2, 2013)

Cut a load of ash sunday afternoon and figured I would try my luck on filling my doe tag afterwards. The plan came together. It was def. an enjoyable afternoon in the outdoors of Michigan. Happy New Year everyone.View attachment 271047


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 3, 2013)

Don't make it the last one, We love deer pics year round, Nice big ole doe.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## logging22 (Jan 3, 2013)

I can smell that thing cooking from here. Nice one!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 3, 2013)

Did someone shoot the horns "plum off of him"? If not you musta had a doe tag. 
Otherwise you're in for some good eatin!


----------



## deerehunter (Jan 3, 2013)

filled both buck tags in November. I wasnt going to worry about filling my doe tag but it was bothering me that I spent the money on it and wasnt using it so I spent the first half of the afternoon cutting trees and the last half sitting by a heater in the blind.


----------

